# [BINAIRE] openoffice-ximian-1.1_rc1

## Dom

Pour ceux qui sont intéressés par la dernière version d'OpenOffice patchée par Ximian mais qui n'ont pas envie de compiler pendant 10 heures, j'ai créé un package binaire : openoffice-ximian-1.1_rc-r1.tbz2 (en Français). Il a été compilé avec CFLAGS="-mcpu=i686 -O3 -pipe", CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" et USE="-gnome -kde" (le support de Gnome et KDE se résume à l'installation de raccourcis dans les menus respectifs de ces environnements, je n'ai pas activé ces fonctions dans un souci de compatibilité).

  Les patchs Ximian permettent de bénéficier d'une interface gtk2, de belles icônes Gnome et d'une meilleure intégration avec Gnome au niveau de l'impression (je n'ai pas testé ce dernier point). Voilà deux screenshots :

OpenOffice Writer

OpenOffice Calc

Attention : cette version n'est pas considérée comme stable. Vous pourriez rencontrer des problèmes en l'utilisant (et je ne serais pas responsable  :Wink: ).

De plus je ne l'ai pas testé sérieusement (je viens de finir l'installation et d'uploader le binaire), je peux seulement vous dire que chez moi OpenOffice se lance et que je suis en mesure de créer et d'enregistrer un document simple.

  Pour l'installer il faut utiliser l'ebuild créé par suka (merci !), disponible sur www.breakmygentoo.net. Téléchargez-le ici : openoffice-ximian-1.1_rc-r1.tar.gz. Si vous voulez lire le thread qui parle de cet ebuild sur la partie anglaise du forum voilà le lien : openoffice-ximian-1.1_rc1 [ebuild inside].

1 - Dépendances

 L'ebuild requiert certaines librairies Gnome. Si vous ne les avez pas déjà installé je doute que vous ayez envie de cette version d'OpenOffice. Installez plutôt la version standard, disponible également en binaire (mais pas en Français) : ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -pv /usr/portage/app-office/openoffice-bin/openoffice-bin-1.1_rc1.ebuild

  Il faut également disposer d'une version récente de glibc.

2 - Installation

  Avant de commencer l'installation, il faut "démasquer" libgnomecups et gnome-cups-manager. Pour cela, éditez le fichier /usr/portage/profiles/packages.mask et commentez les lignes correspondant à ces packages.

  Ensuite, supprimez toute trace d'une précédente installation d'OpenOffice : emerge -C openoffice, rm -r ~/.openoffice, rm ~/.sversionrc...

  Enfin, vous allez pouvoir utiliser le binaire : téléchargez-le, placez-le dans /usr/portage/packages/All/ (en fait votre $PKGDIR) et lancez l'installation : 

```
USE="-gnome -kde" ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -k openoffice-ximian
```

  Une fois l'installation finie, j'ai rencontré un problème pour enregistrer au format sxw : il y a un fichier manquant. Créez-le avec cette commande :

```
touch ~/.openoffice/1.1/user/basic/dialog.xlc
```

Ca fonctionne bien ensuite.

  Voilà, faîtes-moi savoir si ça fonctionne chez vous svp (et aussi si j'ai fait des erreurs bien sûr).

EDIT : Pour les possesseurs d'Athlon XP j'ai compilé un autre binaire : openoffice-ximian-1.1_rc2.tbz2.

Pour plus de précisions concernant ce binaire et son installation reportez-vous aux posts ci-dessous.Last edited by Dom on Thu Jul 31, 2003 1:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DuF

Etant donné qu'actuellement je ne tiens pas à avoir de gnome2 (ou de trucs liés à gnome2), je ne vais pas tester cet ebuild (du moins pour l'instant, je changerai peut être d'avis d'ici quelques temps) et de toute façon je le ferai quand j'aurai ma prochaine machine mais c'est sympa d'avoir fait un binaire, car openoffice est réellement long à compiler....

Merci à toi Dom !

----------

## Dom

Je l'ai un peu testé et par rapport à la version 1.0.3 que j'utilisais auparavant il y a eu pas mal de changements.

Le lancement a été largement accéléré. Sur mon Athlon 1800+, oowriter se lance en 14s la première fois, puis ensuite en 4s. C'est mieux que la version 1.0.3 qui mettait environ 20s puis 8s pour s'ouvrir.

Des fonctionnalités intéressantes ont été rajoutées, comme l'export en pdf qui fonctionne très bien. La compatibilité avec MS Office a également été légèrement améliorée.

La stabilité est bonne, même excellente pour une version "instable".

Ximian a décidé d'utiliser les formats Word, Excel et PowerPoint comme formats d'enregistrement par défaut, dans le but de séduire les entreprises. Ce choix a été très contesté, je ne l'approuve pas moi non plus, d'autant plus que la compatibilité avec Office n'est pas encore parfaite... Enfin, si vous voulez modifier ça : dans Outils > Options, choisir Chargement/enregistrement > Général dans le menu de gauche et en bas de la fenêtre vous pourrez choisir le format de fichier standard pour chaque type de fichier.

----------

## yuk159

Merci Dom vais tester ca sur mon tout new gnome2  :Razz: 

C'est sympas de le mettre a dipos

----------

## Dom

Si tu as un athlon XP : je viens de compiler la version rc2 (elle corrige quelques bugs de la rc1) mais cette fois-ci je l'ai optimisé pour ma machine (march=athlon-xp).

Si ça intéresse quelqu'un je peux éventuellement l'uploader...

----------

## yuk159

Pas d'athlon xp pour moi, piti P4  :Sad: 

Mais merci, je teste le paquet des que je rentre chez moi  :Wink: 

a +

----------

## michel v

Euh...  :Sad: 

```
tofu@banane tofu $ oosetup &

[1] 31069

tofu@banane tofu $ Gnome session manager detected - session management disabled

running openoffice.org setup...

setup failed.. abort

 

[1]+  Exit 1                  oosetup
```

Dom: la version rc2 pour athlon-xp, ah que ça m'intéresse.  :Smile: 

----------

## Dom

 *michel v wrote:*   

> Euh... 
> 
> ```
> tofu@banane tofu $ oosetup &
> 
> ...

 

Oui je crois que c'est un bug de la rc1 corrigé dans la rc2. Par contre j'ai pas compris à quoi ça servait de faire oosetup puisque on peut lancer openoffice avec les commandes oowriter, oocalc, ooimpress, etc. Si vous pouvez m'éclairer svp...

Je vais essayer d'uploader la rc2 d'ici ce soir. Par contre je risque d'avoir un problème : j'ai peur qu'il ne me reste pas assez de place sur mon compte club-internet. Au cas où je vais en ouvrir un autre quelque part.

----------

## Dom

Je mets à votre disposition un nouveau binaire : openoffice-ximian-1.1_rc2.tbz2.

Cette version rc2 corrige quelques bugs présents dans la rc1 (cf. openoffice-ximian-1.1_rc2 [ebuild inside]) :

 *suka wrote:*   

> 
> 
> What has changed since RC1: (aside from the version upgrade)
> 
> 1) oofice-script fixed, no (non-harmful) errors while starting OOo anymore. Also the first start setup­-procedure should work correctly now
> ...

 

Attention : ce binaire a été compilé avec CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" (je ne pensais pas le distribuer), et il est donc compatible uniquement avec les Athlon XP.

Vous pouvez l'installer en utilisant un autre ebuild de suka disponible ici : http://www.t0.or.at/~zaurus/openoffice-ximian-1.1_rc2.tar.gz

----------

## deluxe

Pour compiler la version de ximian en rc2 en français il y a un ebuild ?

Sinon pour rajouter des fonts pour openoffice il suffit d'emerger des fonts de media-fonts ?

----------

## Dom

Pour la compiler en français il faut éditer l'ebuild de suka. A un endroit on définit LANGUAGE=1 et tu dois remplacer ça par LANGUAGE=33.

Il n'y a pas de procédure spéciale pour rajouter des polices à openoffice, il faut que tu les installes normalement. Tu peux en émerger, mais dans le cas général si tu as un répertoire qui contient des polices elles peuvent être prises en compte en éditant XF86Config. Chez moi par exemple ça donne :

```
Section "Files"

    RgbPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/"

EndSection
```

----------

## michel v

 *Dom wrote:*   

>  *michel v wrote:*   Euh... 
> 
> ```
> tofu@banane tofu $ oosetup &
> 
> ...

 

Je viens de tester le binaire de rc2, et hop même bug.  :Sad: 

C'est parti pour une folle nuit de compilation effrénée ! (et ça a intérêt à marcher...)

----------

## Dom

Bizarre... Et si tu tapes "oowriter" est-ce que ça fonctionne ou pas ?

Il y a quelques threads qui traitent de ton problème, par exemple :

openoffice bin 1.03 && 1.1beta setup fails

Mais je ne comprend pas ce qu'il faut faire avec oosetup. Si je le lance j'ai deux options : réparation et suppression. Pour utiliser OpenOffice, il suffit de lancer ooffice (ou oowriter, oocalc, etc), non ?

----------

## Dom

Toujours pour oosetup, des causes possibles d'erreurs :

- tu n'as pas supprimé ~/.sversionrc et ~/.openoffice

- ta variable LANG (ou LC_ALL) n'est pas égale à fr_FR

- tu n'as plus de place dans ton disque dur 

Voilà les lignes du script oosetup qui génèrent "setup failed... abord" (je ne comprend pas trop ce qu'elles font  :Embarassed: ) :

```
echo "running openoffice.org setup..."

      if ! /opt/OpenOffice.org1.1_rc2/program/setup ${UPDATEFLAG} -R:/etc/openoffice/autoresponse-1.1_rc2.conf >& /dev/null; then

        echo "setup failed.. abort"

        exit 1

      fi

```

Essaye éventuellement de lancer directement l'installation sans passer par ce script :

```
/opt/OpenOffice.org1.1_rc2/program/setup
```

Sinon, bonne compilation   :Wink: 

J'espère que ça résoudra ton problème.

----------

## deluxe

Evitez de mettre des cflags trop agressifs, j'ai planté ma compil a cause de ça, donc recommencer a partir de 0.

Sinon la variable LANG doit etre mise a fr_FR ou a 33 ?

----------

## Dom

Lors de la compilation d'OpenOffice, tu dois avoir LANGUAGE=33 (à définir obligatoirement dans l'ebuild).

Tu dois avoir, dans openoffice-ximian-1.1_rc2.ebuild, à la ligne 429 :

```
[ -z "${LANGUAGE}" ] && LANGUAGE=33
```

Sinon il faut peut-être avoir LANG="fr_FR" ou LC_ALL="fr_FR" pour pouvoir lancer correctement OpenOffice, mais c'est ce que tu as déjà défini si tes applications sont en Français (on en parle dans ce thread : Openoffice).

----------

## yuk159

Dom j'ai un petit prob' voila le message que j'ai quand je lance l'install :

```
-(:#)-> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -k openoffice-ximian

Calculating dependencies \

emerge: there are no masked or unmasked ebuilds to satisfy ">=media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.3.13".

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

```

j'ai regarde mon /etc/make.conf et j'ai -art et le paquet demander et n'est pas dans /usr/portage/ (je viens de faire un rsync)

Tu as une idee ?

----------

## yuk159

Bon j'ai modifie l'ebuild, je verrais bien comment ca ce passe   :Confused: 

----------

## Dom

yuk159 > Attention, tu as besoin de libart ! Il est inclus dans le package openoffice-ximian-1.1_rc-r1.tar.gz. L'idéal c'est que tu déclares PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage dans make.conf, puis que décompresse l'archive dans /usr/local/portage. Ca devrait bien fonctionner comme ça (éventuellement tu peux décompresser l'archive dans /usr/portage mais elle disparaîtra au prochain emerge sync).

----------

## yaubi

Merci beaucoup pour ton binaire Dom.

J'avais tenté par trois fois de compiler par moi même, mais j'avais à chaque fois une erreur au moment de la compilation des images ...  :Shocked: 

Maintenant j'ai un OOo tout joli, tout propre et tout rapide (enfin relativement rapide, vu la puissance de ma machine, c'est à dire pas grand chose).

Donc merci encore !  :Smile: 

----------

## Dom

yaubi > de rien... Je suis content que ça fonctionne au moins pour quelqu'un  :Very Happy: 

Pour la compilation des images, tu es sûr d'avoir installé ImageMagick (la compilation d'OpenOffice a besoin de la commande convert) ?

----------

## michel v

C'est bon j'ai trouvé l'erreur.  :Smile: 

```
tofu@banane tofu $ /opt/OpenOffice.org1.1_rc2/program/setup

/opt/OpenOffice.org1.1_rc2/program/setup.bin: error while loading shared libraries: liblinc.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

tofu@banane tofu $ echo "ah ben argh alors"

ah ben argh alors
```

Il suffit d'emerger 'linc' pour obtenir liblinc.so.1.

Merci beaucoup pour l'indication.  :Smile: 

Maintenant autre problême: les polices de l'application sont géantes.

----------

## Dom

Ce sont quelles polices qui sont géantes ? Les polices de l'interface (barre de menu par exemple) ?

Est-ce que tu utilises d'autres applications gtk et seul OpenOffice a ce problème ?

Sinon ce serait possible que tu nous montres un screenshot stp ?

----------

## Dom

Si vous trouvez que les maths sont ennuyeuses, si vous en avez marre de tous ces signes débiles et ces lettres grecques, utilisez la nouvelle version ximianisée d'OpenOffice : ils ont été remplacés par des dessins, tout aussi fonctionnels et pratiques que les symbôles habituels, mais surtout beaucoup plus esthétiques.

Par exemple, a + b - c a été remplacé par ça :

 [img:29923f5e6d]http://perso.club-internet.fr/gilles.martinot/formule.png[/img:29923f5e6d]

Encore mieux, la table de caractères grecs :

[img:29923f5e6d]http://perso.club-internet.fr/gilles.martinot/symboles.png[/img:29923f5e6d]

C'est un bug vraiment chiant, j'aimerais bien savoir si c'est aussi le cas chez vous (ne me tapez pas svp). Si oui, il faudrait savoir si ça vient d'OpenOffice ou de Ximian, je vais chercher si ça peut se résoudre. Si je ne trouve pas de solution à ça je vais re-compiler OO 1.0.3, qui lui n'avait pas ce problème (en tout cas je ne crois pas).

----------

## deluxe

si qqn a un binaire de l'openoffice ximian rc2 en français pour 686 ou p3 ça m'interesse, je viens de planter ma compile...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Dom

Bon je viens de tester la rc2 compilée en Anglais (il y a un binaire sur le forum anglais) et j'ai toujours ce problème avec les formules. Ce n'est donc pas dû à la localisation.

J'ai aussi lu quelque part que c'était dû aux fichiers présents dans /opt/OpenOffice.org1.1_rc2/share/fonts/truetype/, et qu'en les remplaçant par ceux d'une version plus ancienne le problème serait résolu. J'ai donc téléchargé le binaire de oo 1.0.2, remplacé les fonts, mais ça n'a eu aucun effet.

Donc là je vois pas trop quoi faire, si vous avez une idée...

----------

## michel v

Screenshots des polices géantes:

[img:2dfdf97219]http://intraordinaire.com/img/screenshots/openoffice-ximian-bigfonts.png[/img:2dfdf97219]

----------

## Dom

Pour résoudre le problème des polices trop grosses :

Aller dans Outils > Options > OpenOffice.org > Affichage, puis régler la valeur de l'échelle.

L'échelle a aussi une influence sur la taille de la page, il faut donc ensuite aller dans Affichage > Zoom... et modifier la valeur du zoom pour compenser le premier réglage.

----------

## deluxe

qqn aurait un binaire fr de la derniere version d'OOo 1.1 ?

----------

## temsa

 *deluxe wrote:*   

> qqn aurait un binaire fr de la derniere version d'OOo 1.1 ?

 

Ca m'intéresserais aussi, surtout en "-march=athlon-xp  -ffast-math -funroll-loops -fomit-frame pointer" si quelqu'un a(je me contenterais de mooins quand même  :Razz:  )?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## deluxe

une i686 plutot pour aider un peut tout le monde (surtout ceux avec un petit pc   :Confused: 

----------

## Nectroom

 *deluxe wrote:*   

> une i686 plutot pour aider un peut tout le monde (surtout ceux avec un petit pc  

 

J'était en train de le faire mais apres 12h30 de compile j'ai manqué de place sur mon hdd. 

( et je n'avais vraimant rien de gros à supprimer sous la main  :Sad:  )

Je me suis donc jeté sur le binaire de la rc1 ( j'ai un Athlon-thun  :Sad:  )

qui est deja super rappide et je ne vois jusque là aucun bug.

----------

